# Software > Ασφάλεια >  firewall

## range

Καλησπέρα παιδιά θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια είμαι αρκετά μπερδεμένος. Καταρχάς να ευχαριστήσω τον nikolas_350 για την μεγαλη βοηθεια μεσω pm που μου εχει δωσει. εχω το δικτυο μου ως εξεισ

ip modem 10.70.183.1/27 dhcp 10.70.183.4-10.70.183.20
ip private access point 10.70.183.2/27 dhcp disable dns "ip modem"
ip ether1 mikrotik 10.70.183.3/27
ip wlan1 mikrotik "access point" 10.70.183.250/30
ip wlan2 mikrotik "station" 10.70.177.236/30
ip hotsot mikrotik 10.70.183.46/28 dhcp 10.70.183.33-10.70.183.45

dns 10.70.183.1

static routes 

194.219.7.12 10.70.183.1 reachable ether1
194.219.7.13 10.70.183.1 reachable ether1 για να επιτρέπονται μόνο αυτές οι δυο σελίδες μέσω ιντερνετ

απο οτι εχω καταλάβει μετα απο δοκιμές με αυτον τον τροπο δεν μπορει καποιος να εχει πρόσβαση στο ιντερνετ.Τωρα αυτο που θέλω ειναι να μην εχει πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο μου 10.70.183.0/27. Γίνεται κατι τετοιο?

----------


## range

Τελικα με την βοήθεια του γειτονικού κομβου idnet 13625 και του Nikolas_350 το firewall λειτουργεί μια χαρα ευχαριστώ τα παιδια για την βοηθεια

----------

